# Amazınyo From Turkİye



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

My link
ı hope u like this.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCxdaHq9BpE&list=UUCYrYZJRnY1ZFUJP8DWpV7Q&feature=c4-overview

*AMAZONYA FROM TÜRKİYE *


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet tank!

How big is it and what are you running for filtration?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice video


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your comment. ı have 7 tanks. ı use filters;
fx5
dolphin 1000 x 2 
sump
tetratech 1200
atman f4. 
my fishes;
sanchezi purple form
spilo
rhom black peru
xingu rhom
natteri x 20
süperred x 15
channa aurantimaculata x 3 
lepistes x +60 
vatoz x 7 
female betta x 2 
and dogo arjentino







ı will share more video. u follow me.


----------

